# mceusb - ir receiver (webcamd)



## feldeci (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Microsoft 1040 USB IR receiver (this one), identifies itself as:


```
ugen0.2: <eHome Infrared Transceiver Philips> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Trying to get it work with lirc. Installed and loaded cuse4bsd and webcamd. It seems everything is OK, webcamd recognizes the device:


```
[root@xbmc ~]# webcamd -U webcamd -G webcamd -i 0 -H
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 14 
IR NEC protocol handler initialized
IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized
IR RC6 protocol handler initialized
IR JVC protocol handler initialized
IR Sony protocol handler initialized
IR RC5 (streamzap) protocol handler initialized
IR SANYO protocol handler initialized
IR LIRC bridge handler initialized
Linux video capture interface: v2.00
Em28xx: Initialized (Em28xx dvb Extension) extension
USBVision USB Video Device Driver for Linux : 0.9.11
pvrusb2: V4L in-tree version:Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-USB2 MPEG2 Encoder/Tuner
pvrusb2: Debug mask is 31 (0x1f)
cpia2: V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA2 based cameras v3.0.1
au0828 driver loaded
uvcvideo: Unable to create debugfs directory
USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully
Attached ugen0.2[0] to cuse unit 0
Registered IR keymap rc-rc6-mce
rc0: Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (0471:0815) as webcamd
DBG: rc0: lirc_dev: lirc_register_driver: sample_rate: 0
INFO: rc0: lirc_dev: driver ir-lirc-codec (mceusb) registered at minor = 0
INFO: : Registered Philips eHome Infrared Transceiver with mce emulator interface version 1
INFO: : 2 tx ports (0x0 cabled) and 2 rx sensors (0x0 active)
Waiting for HAL USB device.
DBG: rc0: lirc_dev (ir-lirc-codec (mceusb)[0]): open called
DBG: rc0: lirc_dev (ir-lirc-codec (mceusb)[0]): open result = 0
DBG: rc0: lirc_dev (ir-lirc-codec (mceusb)[0]): close called
Creating /dev/lirc0
Creating /dev/input/event0
```

but it doesn't work. Tried *mode2 -d /dev/lirc0*, tried *od -x /dev/input/event0* to rule out any lirc config issues, but nothing. It works fine under Linux, so the receiver is OK.

Any hints? Thank you.


----------



## feldeci (Apr 10, 2012)

There's something wrong with the mceusb code in webcamd. A friend of mine has a HP branded one, I've tried it and it works flawlessly. 


```
ugen0.2: <eHome Infrared Transceiver FINTEK> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```


----------



## ltd (Apr 26, 2012)

*mceusb via webcamd*

I have this same remote and also experienced the same issue as you when changing to FreeBSD from linux.  Fortunately I got in contact with hps, the maintainer of webcamd and we were able to identify and patch the bug.  He will shortly be releasing a new webcamd tarball (version 3.5.0.2) that will include the fix.  My remote is now working fine with this patch.


----------

